# ترانيم ctv ( متجدد ) انا انا ديك



## oesi no (20 يوليو 2008)

سلام ونعمه 
قمت بتسجيل بعض الترانيم من قناة ctv واخيرا جودة الصوت بقت معقوله 
يارب الترانيم تعجبكم ​ 
اوعى تفكر انى نسيتك​ 
سلامتك يا حبيبنا او ان كانت التجارب لقداسة البابا شنودة ​ 
طهرنى​ 
فيه واحد بيحبك ترنيمة اطفال ​ 
كل ما بقعد ترنيمة اطفال ​ 
كنيستى ارجولك ​ 
لا تخف ​ 
ترانيم سجلت مؤخرا 30/7/2008​ 

انى احب الرب ​ 
يسوع حكالنا ( ترنيمة عن الغنى ولعازر )​ 
ترانيم سجلت اليوم 9/8/2008​ 
الله الذى لنا ​ 
امنا يا عدرا يا ام المسيح ​ 
خشب فى خشب ​ 
غيرت اوغسطين​ 
قلبك كله حنان ​ 
ملك الملوك يا يسوع​ 
يا ام النور
اليوم 31/8/2008​ 
ترنيمة حضن ايديك ​ 
تمجيد سبع مرات كل يوم + السلام لك يامريم ​ 
اليوم 30- 9- 2008
ترنيمة لو لم يحبنى المسيح​ 
ترنيمة ياملكة بارة نقية​ 
ترنيمة كنيستى كنيستى كنيستى ​ 
يوم 2-10
ترنيمة كنيستى القبطية​ 
بيتى يارب اللى انت بنيته ​ 
هرمى كل اتكالى عليك​ 
هناك على شاطئ الاردن​ 
شويه فى القديم 
وسط طريقك ​ 
نوح ​ 
قشة وقشة ​ 
نونو انا متشال فى عيونة ​ 
19/10/2008​ 

*مين غيرك بيحن عليا ( مين غيرك يا يسوع ) كورال ctv*​ 
*حفلة قداسة البابا* 20-10-2008​ 

*شعبك بيحبك يا حبيب الملايين *​ 
*ابونا وبطركنا الغالى* ​ 
*يجدد زى النسر شبابك* ​ 

*ابويا حبيبى البابا شنودة*​ 

*21/10/2008*
*شوية فى القديم *
فض قلبى بكلام صالح ​ 
اهلن اهلن بيك يا عيد النيروز ​ 
انا حارسك ​ 
فى نهاية الحكاية ​ 
عنده مهم ​ 
كان طفل صغير ​ 
صغير انا ​ 
ام الشهداء جميلة​ 
انا قلبى لسه صغنن​ 
يا عدرا يا امى طلى بنورك طلى ​ 
احبك يارب قصيدة بصوت قداسة البابا ​ 
*مسيحيين ومسيحنا حياتنا *​ 
*احد ترانيم كورال حفلة استقبال قداسة البابا *​ 
*اوبريت يوم الاربعاء *
*ملحمة حب لقداسة البابا شنودة اوبريت جوة القلب يابابا شنودة *​ 
*مش كامله مع الاسف*
*ولكنها راااااااااائعه*​ 
*4/11/2008*
*زى النار ماهى فى العليقة*​ 
*14-11-2008*
*ياقلب الكنيسة الحانى *
*ياشمامسة هاتو البخور*
*البابا شنودة فى قلبنا *
*ترانيم عيد جلوس البابا 37*​ 
*يا اجراس حلوة رنى رنى *​ 
*يوم رسامته *​ 
*ابويا شنودة اب حنين*​ 
*عاش البابا*​ 
*قطعة قبطى لم اعرف اسمها *​ 

22 ديسمبر 2008
الى منتهى الاعوام 

من كنوز التسبحة الكيهكيه 
العليقة 
امدح فى البتول

30 -12-2008
*من كنوز التسبحة الكيهكية 
يا م ر ى م

**اسف يا جماعه على التأخير 
جيبتلكم  ترنيمتين  ملطوشين من موقع ارثوذكس 
لغايه بس ما اصلح اللابتوب بتاعى واعرف اسجل بمزاجى 
اول واحدة الهوس الصيامى 
للتحميل اضغط هنا 

التوزيع ايام الصوم الكبير 
للتحميل اضغط هنا 


الصلب مكنش ضعف 
للتحميل اضغط هنا 

انا انا ديك
للتحميل اضغط هنا 
ياريت لو فيه طلبات تانى من ترانيم سى تى فى قولو على اسامى الترانيم وهحاول اجيبها بأذن المسيح*​ 
الموضوع متجدد 
كل ما هسجل ترانيم هحطها هنا 
سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## vetaa (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v  ( متجدد )*

ميرسى يا جورج
الترانيم بجد جميللللله

وياريت فعلا يبقى متجدد
بس لو فيها تعب لو ينفع كمان الموسيقى بتاعتها وهما بيقولوا ctv والبابا يقول(ربنا موجود)
لو تقدر تجيبها تمام لو مش هينفع يبقى نشكر ربنا على الترانيم دى وخلاص


----------



## oesi no (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v  ( متجدد )*

اسجلهالك يا فيتا حاضر 
شويه وهتكون موجودة 
اللى شغال ناو فيلم ​


----------



## oesi no (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v  ( متجدد )*

كلمة منفعه عن اللاهوت  لقداسة البابا شنودة من قناة ctv ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم c t v  ( متجدد )*

*مجهووود هايل يا جوجو .. ربنا يخليك لينا ولقسم الترانييييم:​*) .


----------



## twety (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم c t v  ( متجدد )*

ربنا يباركك ياجو
وتجبلنا دايما حاجات حلوة وجديدة
واستمر فى باقى الترانيم

وياريت كمان تحول على اغابى
وتسجل الترانيم الى فيها


----------



## sosana (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم c t v  ( متجدد )*

ميرسي اوي يا جوجو على الترانيم


----------



## oesi no (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v  ( متجدد )*

معنديش اغابى يا تويتى ​


----------



## oesi no (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v  ( متجدد )*




> مجهووود هايل يا جوجو .. ربنا يخليك لينا ولقسم الترانييييم:


​
ربنا يخليكى يا قمر 
ويخليكم  ليا انتو وقسم الترانيم 
بقالى كتير مشوفتلكيش مشاركات هنا فى القسم 
لعل المانع خير​​


----------



## megaman (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم c t v  ( متجدد )*

شكرا كتير خالص وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## totty (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم c t v  ( متجدد )*

_بسم الصليب عليك يا جووووووو

دايما كده خيرااااااتك مغرقانا

الترانيم جميله خالص
ومستنين الباقى_​


----------



## monmooon (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v  ( متجدد )*

*انا مش عارفه اقولك ايه بجد انا كنت محتاجه الترنيمه دى خالص وشكرا ليك خالص خالص وربنا يعوض خدمتك *


----------



## oesi no (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v  ( متجدد )*

ميرسى يا  megaman  ويا توتى ويا مون مون
وباذن ربنا اى حاجة هعرف اسجلها هسجلها علطول 
ياريت لو حد يعرف توقيت معين يكون فيه ترانيم يبلغنى 
سلام ونعمه  ​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم c t v  ( متجدد )*

*مجهود اكثر من رائع ياجو ​*


----------



## ginajoojoo (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم c t v  ( متجدد )*

ايه الشغل الجميل ده يا جو
الله ينور عليك بجد​


----------



## ga_shetoos (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم c t v  ( متجدد )*

بجد  شكرآآآآآآآ  اوى  على المجهود الجاااامد ده


----------



## twety (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم c t v  ( متجدد )*

امممممم
طيب ميهمكش
ميرسى لتعبك برضه


----------



## ميرنا (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم c t v  ( متجدد )*

بموت فى سلامتك يا حبيبنا ميرسى يا جو​


----------



## مجدى حنا (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v  ( متجدد )*

كيف نحمل ترانيم سى تى فى


----------



## مجدى حنا (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v  ( متجدد )*

اين رابطة التحميل
مشكور كتير +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم c t v  ( متجدد )*

أشكرك اخى جداااااااااا على هذا المجهود الرائع
انا كنت بدور على الترنيمة دى
لا تخف 
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك
جـــــــــارى التحميـــــــــل​


----------



## dr_bishoy (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v  ( متجدد )*

شكرا على الترانيم الحلوة 
يا ريت تجبلى ترنيمة حامل الايقونات لفريق قلب داود


----------



## marian maro (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v  ( متجدد )*

سلام المسيح لكل قلب عطشان لية ربنا يفرح قلوبكم ويملها سلام انانفسى تنزلو ترانيم قلب داود الشباب فيديو سلام


----------



## oesi no (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v  ( متجدد )*

اسف يا جماعه للتاخير فى الردود لظروف مرضيه 
ان شاء الرب هحاول اسجل حاجات تانى فى اقرب فرصه 
سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## mINA2008 (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ترانيم c t v  ( متجدد )*

انا مينا ميشيل لوحد يعرفني انا الصراحة نفسي في ترنيمة نونو انا متشال بعيونه فيديو مش صوت بس ولو معندكش خلاص مافيش مشكلة وشكرا:heat::t30:


----------



## مجدى حنا (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v  ( متجدد )*

شكككككككككككككككككككككككككككرررررررررررا


----------



## marian maro (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v  ( متجدد )*

انا نفسى تنزلو ترانيم قلب داود الشباب فيديو من ال ctv


----------



## marian maro (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v  ( متجدد )*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ممكن اطلب طلب تنزل ترانيم قلب داود الشباب فيديو سلام


----------



## dr_bishoy (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v  ( متجدد )*

دى ترنيمة نونو بس متسجلة فى كنيسة انا لاقتها وانا بدور ولا شاء الله اجيب اللى بتجى على ctv

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUj35J6hDXE


----------



## bogy (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم c t v  ( متجدد )*

:Love_Letter_Open:مجهود رائع ومن فضلك عاوزة ترنيمة  (خشب فى خشب ) أطفال ضرورى جدا وميرسى


----------



## Esther (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم c t v  ( متجدد )*

ميرسى جدا جدا على تعب محبتك 
الرب يعوضك 
وفى انتظار المزيد​


----------



## marian maro (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v  ( متجدد )*

رجاء محبة تسجل ترنيمة فى نهاية الحكاية و صغير انا  لفريق قلب داود فيديو


----------



## sosana (29 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v  ( متجدد )*

ياريت يا جوجو ترانيم كورال قلب داوود الشباب
معلش هاتقل عليك شوية
ربنا يبارك حياتك و يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## oesi no (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) اخر تحديث اليوم*

تمت اضافى ترنيمة انى احب الرب للموضوع 
سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## bogy (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم c t v  ( متجدد )*



bogy قال:


> :Love_Letter_Open:مجهود رائع ومن فضلك عاوزة ترنيمة  (خشب فى خشب ) أطفال ضرورى جدا وميرسى


وياريت كل ترانيم قلب داود أطفال وكمان ترنيمة خشب فى خشب إسمها حامل الأيقونات:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## bisa&simsim (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) اخر تحديث اليوم*

*ميرسى خالص الترانيم جميله ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## الامير الحزين (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) اخر تحديث اليوم*

شكرا على مجهودك الكبير ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير


----------



## maged300 (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) اخر تحديث اليوم*

ميرسى قوى على الترانيم الجميلة قوووووووووووووووووووووى


----------



## oesi no (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) اخر تحديث اليوم*

تمت اضافة  7 ترانيم اليوم 
اسف على التأخير فى التسجيلات لظروف خاصة


----------



## red_pansy (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة 7 ترانيم بتاريخ 9/8/2008*

*حلووووووووووووو قووووووووووووووى ياجورج *

*ميرسسسسسسى ربنا يخليك *​


----------



## bogy (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة 7 ترانيم بتاريخ 9/8/2008*

:36_3_11:ميرسى جداً يا جوجو لأنك أجبت طلبى فى تسجيل ترنيمة خشب فى خشب من فضلك ياريت كمان ترنيمة يسوع قالى أنا حارسك بتيجى على ctv


----------



## ميرنا (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة 7 ترانيم بتاريخ 9/8/2008*

جو عاوزة ترنيمة انتهت الحكاية ​


----------



## oesi no (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة 7 ترانيم بتاريخ 9/8/2008*

صدقينى يا ميرمير اى ترنيمه بتبقا شغاله وانا جاهز على التسجيل مش هتاخر انى اسجلها 
بس المشكله الترانيم مالهاش معاد محدد 
هحاول استناها اكبر وقت ممكن​


----------



## ميرنا (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة 7 ترانيم بتاريخ 9/8/2008*

بص هى غالبا بتيجى بعد القداس 
هتجن منها البنوتة  صوتها حكاية ​


----------



## sylvy (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة 7 ترانيم بتاريخ 9/8/2008*

شكرا على هذه الترانيم ومستنيين المزيد وياريت كمان يبقى فيه ترانيم اللى بتيجى على قناة أغابى وشكرا


----------



## كوك (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة 7 ترانيم بتاريخ 9/8/2008*

ثانكس 


وربنا  يبارك حياتك


----------



## oesi no (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة 7 ترانيم بتاريخ 9/8/2008*

مع الاسف معنديش اغابى 
مين هيستنى لبعد القداس يا ميرنا ​


----------



## ميرنا (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة 7 ترانيم بتاريخ 9/8/2008*

يووه قول مين بيصحى اعترف ​


----------



## monmooon (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة 7 ترانيم بتاريخ 9/8/2008*

مرسي ليك بجد ربنا يحافظ عليك


----------



## merola (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة 7 ترانيم بتاريخ 9/8/2008*

*فكرة حلووووووووووووووة اوى و ياريت تحطلنا ترانيم كتيرة 
 ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## مايكل منير حبيب (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة 7 ترانيم بتاريخ 9/8/2008*

ميرسى كتير و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 
الترانيم جميلة قوى


----------



## مريون (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة 7 ترانيم بتاريخ 9/8/2008*

*مرسييييييييي جدا علي الترانيم الرائعة و علي مجهودك الحلو جدا
و لو سمحت ممكن ترنيمة ( متعلش الهم ومتخافشى ربنا موجود ) بلييز 
*


----------



## arabsk (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة 7 ترانيم بتاريخ 9/8/2008*

ترانيم نحفه


----------



## churchlife (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة 7 ترانيم بتاريخ 9/8/2008*

tartle sdog ro3aaa 3ashet edak worda


----------



## lovelysea10 (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة 7 ترانيم بتاريخ 9/8/2008*

ميرسي ليكم انا بدور علي الترانيم ديه لأبنى من زمان ميرسي تانى


----------



## REMON ATEF (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة 7 ترانيم بتاريخ 9/8/2008*

عاجز عن الشكر صدقنى يا اخى ياااااريت تجيب ترانيم اغابى الترانيم اللى كانت بتيجى فى بداية افتتاح القناه المسيح يعوضك فى السما لو هتتعب


----------



## lovelysea10 (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة 7 ترانيم بتاريخ 9/8/2008*

ميرسي علي الترانيم


----------



## kirooo333k (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة 7 ترانيم بتاريخ 9/8/2008*

*لو سمحتم ترنيمة خشب فى خشب للاطفال بتيجى على سى تى فى*


----------



## oesi no (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة 7 ترانيم بتاريخ 9/8/2008*

ترنيمة خشب فى خشب موجودة فى الموضوع ​


----------



## oesi no (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة 7 ترانيم بتاريخ 9/8/2008*

الف شكر ليكم كلكم يا جماعه 
وميرسسسسسسسسسسسسسسى كتير على ردودكم الجميله دى 
وباذن ربنا احاول اسجل حاجات تانيه قريب 
صلو من اجلى ​


----------



## kirooo333k (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة 7 ترانيم بتاريخ 9/8/2008*

*هى فين الترانيم دى يا جماعة انا مش لاقى الترانيم اللى انتوا بتتكلموا عليها دى لو سمحتم حد يبعتلى اللينك تانى*


----------



## ميرنا (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة 7 ترانيم بتاريخ 9/8/2008*

كيرو هتلاقيها فى اول صفحة​


----------



## kirooo333k (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة 7 ترانيم بتاريخ 9/8/2008*

*الف مليون شكر *


----------



## Mina Darwish (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة 7 ترانيم بتاريخ 9/8/2008*

thnx 3la el traneem el to7fa deeh
GOD BE WZ U


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة 7 ترانيم بتاريخ 9/8/2008*

ميرسى جدااااااااا يا جو باشا ربنا يخليك للمنتدى


----------



## megaman (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة 7 ترانيم بتاريخ 9/8/2008*

الف شكر وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك بس ممكن طلب بسيط لترنيمة صغير انا ودى اتذاعت فى اسبوع الآلام وشكرا


----------



## oesi no (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة 7 ترانيم بتاريخ 9/8/2008*

طيب دى اتذاعت فى اسبوع الالام هسجلها دلوقتى ازااااااااااااى ​


----------



## bnt elra3y (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة 7 ترانيم بتاريخ 9/8/2008*

بجد انت رائع ومجهودك رائع 
شكرا جدا وربنا يباركك كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير ​


----------



## oesi no (26 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة 7 ترانيم بتاريخ 9/8/2008*




> ان الضيقة سميت ضيقة لأن القلب ضاق عن أن يتسع لها.أما القلب الواسع فلا يتضيق بشيء. حقاً إن القلب الكبير يفرح بكل شيء، ويشكر اللـه على كل شيء ولا يتضايق أبــداً مــن شــيء، مهمــا كــانت الأمــور
> " البابا شنوده الثالث "



دى احلى من كل الترانيم اللى فى الموضوع
اختيار موفق ​


----------



## amjad-ri (26 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة 7 ترانيم بتاريخ 9/8/2008*

*مجهود رائع

شكرا وجاري التحميل​*


----------



## عمدة باشا (29 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة 7 ترانيم بتاريخ 9/8/2008*

شكراااااااااا يا احلى جووووووووووو الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## mnf (29 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة 7 ترانيم بتاريخ 9/8/2008*

ميرسي خالص يا باسون ترانيم جميله اوي ربنا يباركك


----------



## بطرس مسعود (29 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة 7 ترانيم بتاريخ 9/8/2008*

ميرسى كتير لتعبك ربنا يعوضك انا ليا طلب عاوز ترنيمة يسوع قالى انا حارسك الى بتيجى على ال سى تى فى لفريق قلب داواد فيديو كليب والمسيح يكون معاك ويفرح قلبك ويقوى ضعفك ويعوضك بكل خير ودايما تعيش فى محبة


----------



## oesi no (29 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة 7 ترانيم بتاريخ 9/8/2008*

مبعرفش اسجل فيديو مع الاسف الوصله عندى صوت بس 
جارى رفع تمجيد للعدرا وترنيمة حضن ايديك 
سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## T-Parthenoc (30 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة 7 ترانيم بتاريخ 9/8/2008*

بجد مرسى على الترانيم

وفعلا كان نفسى فى ترنيمه ( سلامتك يا حبيبنا )

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## emy (30 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة 7 ترانيم بتاريخ 9/8/2008*

*شكرا يا فندم*
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## megaman (30 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة 7 ترانيم بتاريخ 9/8/2008*

لو سمحتم كنت طلبت ترنيمة صغير انا ومفيش حد رد عليافممكن اى حد يحاول حتى انه يجيبها


----------



## Mina Darwish (31 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة 7 ترانيم بتاريخ 9/8/2008*

thnx awi ya GOGO
bgad mawdo3  damed dgn


----------



## oesi no (31 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة ترنيمتين بتاريخ 31/8/2008*

تم رفع ترنيمة حضن ايديك و تمجيد للعدرا يبدا جزء قبطى ثم سبع نرات كل يوم ثم السلام لك يا مريم
سلام ونعمه رب الجنود تكون مع جميعكم​


----------



## RemonLoukas (31 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة ترنيمتين بتاريخ 31/8/2008*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## MR. Sami (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة ترنيمتين بتاريخ 31/8/2008*

_*شكرا على المجهود الرائع ده و الرب ينور حياتك*_


----------



## eg_20005 (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة ترنيمتين بتاريخ 31/8/2008*

انا نفسى فى ترنيمة: مين غيرك بيحن علىّ, لكورال قلب داود . سواء من سى تى فى او من اى حته
شكرا


----------



## اربسيما (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة ترنيمتين بتاريخ 31/8/2008*

اكتر من روعة بجد ميرسى ميرسى ميرسى ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## شادى كوكو (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة ترنيمتين بتاريخ 31/8/2008*

ميرسي اوي يا جوجو على الترانيم


----------



## lolomrmr_asad (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة ترنيمتين بتاريخ 31/8/2008*

اشكركم   على هزا المجهود  وارجو   ترنيمه    نونو       ----قلب  داوود   --- يا ريت  التحميل  يكون   سهل   بدون  روابط​


----------



## lolomrmr_asad (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة ترنيمتين بتاريخ 31/8/2008*

شكرا   انا  مش عرفه احمل  اى ترنيمه  نفسى  فى  ترنيمه  نونو   --قلب داووود-


----------



## nonna792000 (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة ترنيمتين بتاريخ 31/8/2008*

الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم .. ننتظر المزيد


----------



## nonna792000 (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة ترنيمتين بتاريخ 31/8/2008*

بجد اكتر من هايل  .. ولو ممكن ترنيمة  "ابنى حبيبى يابنى عشانك" اكون شاكرة جداااااااا


----------



## lolomrmr_asad (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة ترنيمتين بتاريخ 31/8/2008*

مش عرفه  احمل اى  ترنيمه   وهما  فين  الترانيم  ارسل  لى   اسم  الموقع   ترانيم   قلب  داوود  ياريت  حد   يرد عليا  ارجوكم  نفسى  فى ترنيمة نونو


----------



## oesi no (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة ترنيمتين بتاريخ 31/8/2008*

الترانيم بتتحمل بسهوله جدا 
اى ترانيم جديدة هقدر اسجلها هحطها
بس ادعو ان اللابتوب يتصلح علشان بسجل عليه ​


----------



## Fudzy (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة ترنيمتين بتاريخ 31/8/2008*

السلام والنعمه لكم انا عايزه من حضراتكم قناه ctv واى قناه مسيحيه ولكم الف شكر.


----------



## nadoo (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة ترنيمتين بتاريخ 31/8/2008*

ربنا يعوضكم على الترانيم الحلوة دى


----------



## FeRo0o (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة ترنيمتين بتاريخ 31/8/2008*

شكرا كتير و منتظرين المزيد


----------



## vivianviva (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة ترنيمتين بتاريخ 31/8/2008*

thank you 
el tarneem 7lwa awe
thank you jojo


----------



## oesi no (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة ترنيمتين بتاريخ 31/8/2008*

تمت اضافة 3 ترانيم جداد بتاريخ 30 - 9 
ترنيمة لو لم يحبنى المسيح​ 
ترنيمة ياملكة بارة نقية​ 

ترنيمة كنيستى كنيستى كنيستى ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة 3ترانيم  بتاريخ 30/9/2008*

مجهوووووووود رائع ودى فعلا اكتر قناة بحبها ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## oesi no (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة 3ترانيم  بتاريخ 30/9/2008*



> مجهوووووووود رائع ودى فعلا اكتر قناة بحبها ربنا يعوض تعبك


 
ميرسى  لردك


----------



## oesi no (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة 3ترانيم  بتاريخ 30/9/2008*

ترنيمة كنيستى القبطية​


----------



## oesi no (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة ترنيمة بتاريخ 2/10/2008*

بيتى يارب اللى انت بنيته 

هرمى كل اتكالى عليك

هناك على شاطئ الاردن​


----------



## rere rere (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة4 ترانيم بتاريخ 2/10/2008*

شكراااا جدااااااااا على الترانيم الجميلة دية وربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## miramar (2 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة4 ترانيم بتاريخ 2/10/2008*

ميرسى خالص على الترانيم الحلوه دى 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## keero (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة4 ترانيم بتاريخ 2/10/2008*

[thanks a million ys goe for your effort and for these amazing hymens, i'm  keero, new participant. Thanks once again]


----------



## keero (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة4 ترانيم بتاريخ 2/10/2008*

Goe, the hymns are not working.......plz help.


----------



## merna lovejesus (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة4 ترانيم بتاريخ 2/10/2008*

ميرسى كتييييييييييييير على الترانيم الجميله ديه


----------



## jojoreen (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة4 ترانيم بتاريخ 2/10/2008*

شكراً على تعبك يا جوجو


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة4 ترانيم بتاريخ 2/10/2008*


----------



## zizo2621970 (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة4 ترانيم بتاريخ 2/10/2008*

في أي حد عنده ترنيمة يسوع قالي انا حارسك فيديو إللي بتيجي على س تي في
[youtube][/youtube]


----------



## ginajoojoo (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة4 ترانيم بتاريخ 2/10/2008*



keero قال:


> Goe, the hymns are not working.......plz help.



اللينكات كلها شغالة يا كيرو..ممكن تستعين بالشرح ده لو مش عارف تحمل من الموقع
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=932147&postcount=28​


----------



## ginajoojoo (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة4 ترانيم بتاريخ 2/10/2008*



zizo2621970 قال:


> في أي حد عنده ترنيمة يسوع قالي انا حارسك فيديو إللي بتيجي على س تي في
> [youtube][/youtube]



انا لقيت الكليب ده بس مش عارفة هو ده اللى انت تقصده ولا لا
http://www.4shared.com/file/51044352/54b09d02/____.html?dirPwdVerified=ebb4127b​


----------



## keero (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة4 ترانيم بتاريخ 2/10/2008*

lol..... thank you very much ginajojo,  i successfully downloaded the hymns, they're wounderful. thanks a zillion for you effort, may our lord and saviour jesus christ be with you ever


----------



## Neven Azize (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة4 ترانيم بتاريخ 2/10/2008*

شكررررررررررررررا كتيررررررررررررررر بجد ترانيم حلوه خالص بس عايزين تانى وربنا معاك


----------



## وسيم الكسان (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة4 ترانيم بتاريخ 2/10/2008*

انت مشرف عسل عسل عسل عسل ربنا يعوضك


----------



## monmooon (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة4 ترانيم بتاريخ 2/10/2008*

شكراً خالص علي الترانيم الحلوة


----------



## mabota (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة4 ترانيم بتاريخ 2/10/2008*

ربنا يعوضك ياجوجو


----------



## oesi no (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة4 ترانيم بتاريخ 2/10/2008*

*ربنا يعوض تعب كل من تعب من اجل اخراج الترانيم ديه من مرنمين وملحنين ومصورين ومخرجين وكل من هو قائم على القناة *
*الشكر ليس لى *​


----------



## MICKEYMERO (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة4 ترانيم بتاريخ 2/10/2008*

Jnhgjhjh


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة4 ترانيم بتاريخ 2/10/2008*

شكراا على الترانيم كلها 
شى رائع بجد
نفتخر بيه


----------



## MICKEYMERO (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة4 ترانيم بتاريخ 2/10/2008*

ميرسى او ى بس ينفع تجيب ترنيمه صغير انا
:Love_Letter_Open::t9:


----------



## engyy (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة4 ترانيم بتاريخ 2/10/2008*

*انا كمان نفسى فى ترنيمة صغير أنا
& ترنيمة مين غيرك بيحن على 
لفريق قلب داود​*


----------



## oesi no (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة4 ترانيم بتاريخ 2/10/2008*

*هحاول اسجل اى ترانيم تيجى قدامى *
*صلولى كتير*
*سلام ونعمه *​


----------



## maro.s (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة4 ترانيم بتاريخ 2/10/2008*

بجد جميل جدا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويخليك سبب بركة للآخرين


----------



## oesi no (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة4 ترانيم بتاريخ 2/10/2008*

ميرسى لكل الردود الجميله واعتذر للتاخر فى تسجيل الترانيم لظروف خاصة 
سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## magdy2007 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة4 ترانيم بتاريخ 2/10/2008*

شكرا اوي علي الترانيم الجميلة جدا


----------



## SALVATION (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة4 ترانيم بتاريخ 2/10/2008*


----------



## وسيم الكسان (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة4 ترانيم بتاريخ 2/10/2008*

مرسي جدا انا عايز نفس الترانيم بس فيديو


----------



## keero (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة4 ترانيم بتاريخ 2/10/2008*

GOE, HELLO ...ARE YOU OKAY? I HOPE THAT EVERY THING IS RUNNING PERFECT WITH YOU IN YOUR LORD AND SAVIOUR JESUS CHRIST, FIRST THANK YOU FOR THE WONDERFUL HYMNS, AND SECOND I'M SORRY TO TELL YOU THAT THE HYMNS ARE NOT WORKING..PLZ HELP.....THANKS FOR YOUR EFFORT:smi411:


----------



## oesi no (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة4 ترانيم بتاريخ 2/10/2008*

*الترانيم شغالة تمام  على ما اعتقد *
*هناك موضوع مثبت بيشرح ليك ازاى تنزل الترانيم  من موقع 4shared *​


----------



## H O P A (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة4 ترانيم بتاريخ 2/10/2008*

*مرسي علي تعبك ....​*


----------



## ozoz169 (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة4 ترانيم بتاريخ 2/10/2008*

ميرسى جددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددا


----------



## keero (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة4 ترانيم بتاريخ 2/10/2008*

dear oesi, sada2ny el taraneem mosh beteshta3'al  7'ales, heya betenzel fe3lan bas lama abtedy asha3'alha tezharly resala t2ool:'' general error occured". ama belnesba l 4 shared fahowa mawke3 sahl wana ba3raf asta7'demo........thank you very much oesi for your comment and may our lord and saviour jesus christ be with you ever:99:


----------



## oesi no (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة4 ترانيم بتاريخ 2/10/2008*

بسيطة يا كيرو 
نزل برنامج jetaudio 
هيشغلك كل الترانيم 
وممكن تشغلهم على media player 
بس لو عندك  kodac كويس   ذى klmcodac​


----------



## keero (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة4 ترانيم بتاريخ 2/10/2008*

oesi you are an angel.....thanyou thankyou thankyou thankyou thank you thankyou 7'od ba2a di kaman.......i down on my kneez i beg you plz to stay in touch and feel at ease 
la2 begad alf mellyon shokr ya oesi and may our lord jesus be with you always and ever 
  pray for me kteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::36_22_26::36_22_26::36_22_26:


----------



## oesi no (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة4 ترانيم بتاريخ 2/10/2008*



> oesi you are an angel.....thanyou thankyou thankyou thankyou thank you thankyou 7'od ba2a di kaman.......i down on my kneez i beg you plz to stay in touch and feel at ease
> la2 begad alf mellyon shokr ya oesi and may our lord jesus be with you always and ever
> pray for me kteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer:yahoo::yahoo:: Yahoo::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29::b ig29::big29::big29::36_22_26::36_22_26::36_22_26:


لا شكر على واجب اخى الحبيب 
صلوات العدرا والقديسين تكون معاك​


----------



## باشق مجروح (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة4 ترانيم بتاريخ 2/10/2008*

ترانيم روعة 
شكراا ورب يباركك


----------



## oesi no (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) تمت اضافة4 ترانيم بتاريخ 2/10/2008*

شويه فى القديم 
وسط طريقك 

نوح 

قشة وقشة 

نونو انا متشال فى عيونة ​


----------



## keero (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) حبة فى القديم*

oesi, peace and grace from our lord jesus christ, i downloaded the programe jetaudio, and still the messge of " general error occured" appears...............plz help:ab7::sha::070104~242:


----------



## oesi no (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) حبة فى القديم*

انهى ترانيم نزلتها واديتك الايروور دة 
امتدادها ايه يعنى ​


----------



## oesi no (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) حبة فى القديم*

الاصل انك تنزل كودك 
اللى هو klm codec
وبلاش الاصدار البيتا علشان خربان ​


----------



## keero (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) حبة فى القديم*

بص يا عم oesi  الترانيم الي كان بيظهرلي فيها الأيرور ده هي  ترنيمة " كنيستي ارجو للك....." و كمان ترنيمة طهرني....... طب بص, لو معرفتش انزلهم من المنتدي هنا. ما تعرفش انت  اسم سايت ممكن انزل من عليه الترنمتين دول............ انا بموت فيهم  ..........  I'm sorry ya oesi bgad ana f3lan ta2elt 3laik gamed


----------



## keero (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) حبة فى القديم*

:01f577~130::01f577~130::01f577~130::01f577~130::01f577~130::01f577~130::15_3_36[1]:


----------



## oesi no (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) حبة فى القديم*

ولا يهمك يا كيروووو 
بص انت نزلهم عادى جدا 
لو عندك برنامج ريل بلير هيشتغلو عليه عادى جدا 
ولو معندكش  
فيه برنامج كودك اسمه 
klm codec
والاتنين اساسيين فى اى جهاز 
وبيشغلو اى حاجة بتنزل من على النت 
هحاول ادور عليهم واجيبهملك​


----------



## Hallelujah (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) حبة فى القديم*

اريد ترنيمة مين غيرك يا يسوع اداء كوال قناة Ctv من فضلكم​


----------



## NaNo0o0o (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) حبة فى القديم*

*مين غيرك بيحن عليا ( مين غيرك يا يسوع )  كورال ctv*​


----------



## Hallelujah (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) مين غيرك بيحن عليا 19/10/2008*

شكرا نانوووووووووووو شكرا جزيل الشكر


----------



## oesi no (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) مين غيرك بيحن عليا 19/10/2008*



> شكرا نانوووووووووووو شكرا جزيل الشكر


لا شكر على واجب
ههههههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) مين غيرك بيحن عليا 19/10/2008*

اية يا جو الجمال دا كللللللللللللللللللة

بجد تسلم ايدك 

وربنا يعوضك​


----------



## oesi no (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) مين غيرك بيحن عليا 19/10/2008*




> اية يا جو الجمال دا كللللللللللللللللللة
> 
> بجد تسلم ايدك
> 
> وربنا يعوضك


انتى كان مغمى عليكى وفوقتى ولا ايه 
الله يخليكى يا حجة فراشة 
اوعى تقولى لمرنون انى جبت طلب الراجل اللى فوق دة هتعرف انها نحس


----------



## keero (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) مين غيرك بيحن عليا 19/10/2008*

الف مليار شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر ليك يا oesi رب المجد يبارك حياتك وشكرررررررا مرة تانية علي اهتمامك وردك وانا عارف دلوقتي تلاقيك عايز ترمي نفسك من الشباك من الواد الغلس ده الي واجع دماغك كل شوية باسئلته الكتيرة:sha:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) مين غيرك بيحن عليا 19/10/2008*



oesi_no قال:


> انتى كان مغمى عليكى وفوقتى ولا ايه
> الله يخليكى يا حجة فراشة
> اوعى تقولى لمرنون انى جبت طلب الراجل اللى فوق دة هتعرف انها نحس


 صحيح انا مكنتش واخدة بالي خالص واول مرة ادخل الموضوع :love34:

لا هى عارفة من بدري موضوع النحس دا :new6:​


----------



## keero (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) مين غيرك بيحن عليا 19/10/2008*

*NEZLO YA OESI... NEZLO YA OESI.......... NEZLO YA OESI ......THANK THANKS THANKS THANK THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS :big29::36_15_15::16_14_21::16_14_21::16_14_21::16_14_21::16_14_21::16_14_21:THANKS THANKS*


----------



## keero (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) مين غيرك بيحن عليا 19/10/2008*

*peace and grace to you farasha masse7ya.... Could you plz tell me what r u talkin' about.... Who is that na7s..... U mean me?*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) مين غيرك بيحن عليا 19/10/2008*



keero قال:


> *peace and grace to you farasha masse7ya.... Could you plz tell me what r u talkin' about.... Who is that na7s..... U mean me?*


 
لا يا كيرو مش عليك على ميرنا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## keero (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) مين غيرك بيحن عليا 19/10/2008*

*i'm horribly sorry farasha masse7eya, i misunderstood you, forgive me*


----------



## keero (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) مين غيرك بيحن عليا 19/10/2008*

sorry once again, farasha mase7eya


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) مين غيرك بيحن عليا 19/10/2008*

ولا يهمك مافيش داعي للاسف يا كيرو حصل خير 

ماتكتب عربي احسن ​


----------



## keero (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) مين غيرك بيحن عليا 19/10/2008*

اصلي هي لما قالتلك " طلب الراجل اللي فوق دة" صورتي.... قصدي الأيكون يتاعتي هي اللي كانت فوق فافتاكرت اني انا اللي نحس that's it


----------



## keero (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) مين غيرك بيحن عليا 19/10/2008*

:01f577~130::01fdab~189::01fdab~189::01fdab~189::01fdab~189:


----------



## oesi no (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) مين غيرك بيحن عليا 19/10/2008*




> الف مليار شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر ليك يا oesi رب المجد يبارك حياتك وشكرررررررا مرة تانية علي اهتمامك وردك وانا عارف دلوقتي تلاقيك عايز ترمي نفسك من الشباك من الواد الغلس ده الي واجع دماغك كل شوية باسئلته الكتيرة:sha:


لا مش للدرجة دى


----------



## oesi no (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) مين غيرك بيحن عليا 19/10/2008*




> صحيح انا مكنتش واخدة بالي خالص واول مرة ادخل الموضوع :love34:
> 
> لا هى عارفة من بدري موضوع النحس دا :new6:


ياريت متكونش اخر مرة


----------



## oesi no (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) مين غيرك بيحن عليا 19/10/2008*



> *NEZLO YA OESI... NEZLO YA OESI.......... NEZLO YA OESI ......THANK THANKS THANKS THANK THANKS THANKS THANKS THANKS :big29::36_15_15::16_14_21::16_14_21::16_14_21::16 _14_21::16_14_21::16_14_21:THANKS THANKS*


 
*THANKS god*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) مين غيرك بيحن عليا 19/10/2008*



oesi_no قال:


> ياريت متكونش اخر مرة


 لا انا عرفت مكانة دخلتة بتاع 10 مرات :heat: هههههههههههه

هاتابع جديدك 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



​


----------



## sahareto (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) مين غيرك بيحن عليا 19/10/2008*

لو سمحتوا انا عايز ترنيمه شعبك بيحبك اللى اتقالت بمناسبه عوده البابا انهارده


----------



## oesi no (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) مين غيرك بيحن عليا 19/10/2008*

شعبك بيحبك يا حبيب الملايين ​


----------



## REDEMPTION (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) شعبك بيحبك يا حبيب الملايين 20 /10/2008*

*+*

صدقني أنا داخل على قسم الترانيم و كلي ثقة اني هلاقي الترانيم اللى إتقالت فى الحفلة اللى اتعملت بمناسبة عودة قداسة البابا لينا بالسلامة 

*اشكرك حبيبي جورج*


----------



## oesi no (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) شعبك بيحبك يا حبيب الملايين 20 /10/2008*

استنى يا طارق جارى رفع باقى الترانيم 
انا سجلت الكورال كله ​


----------



## oesi no (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) شعبك بيحبك يا حبيب الملايين 20 /10/2008*

*ابونا وبطركنا الغالى *​


----------



## oesi no (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) شعبك بيحبك يا حبيب الملايين +ابونا وبطركنا الغالى20 /10/2008*

*يجدد زى النسر شبابك *​


----------



## oesi no (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) شعبك بيحبك يا حبيب الملايين +ابونا وبطركنا الغالى+يجدد زى النسر شبابك20 /10/2008*

*ابويا حبيبى البابا شنودة *​


----------



## cobcob (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) شعبك بيحبك يا حبيب الملايين +ابونا وبطركنا الغالى+يجدد زى النسر شبابك20 /10/2008*

*الف شكر يا جورج
ربنا يخليك للقسم وللمنتدى يا جورج
ويبارك فى خدمتك
والف مليون سلامة *​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) شعبك بيحبك يا حبيب الملايين +ابونا وبطركنا الغالى+يجدد زى النسر شبابك+ابويا حبيبى البابا شنودة 20 /10/2008*

تسلم ايدك يا جو بجد مجهود رائع

جاااااااااااااري التحميل بتاعت البابا

ربنا يعووووووووووووضك​


----------



## oesi no (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) شعبك بيحبك يا حبيب الملايين +ابونا وبطركنا الغالى+يجدد زى النسر شبابك+ابويا حبيبى البابا شنودة 20 /10/2008*

*



الف شكر يا جورج
ربنا يخليك للقسم وللمنتدى يا جورج
ويبارك فى خدمتك
والف مليون سلامة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا شكر على واجب يا ماريان *


----------



## oesi no (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) شعبك بيحبك يا حبيب الملايين +ابونا وبطركنا الغالى+يجدد زى النسر شبابك+ابويا حبيبى البابا شنودة 20 /10/2008*




> تسلم ايدك يا جو بجد مجهود رائع
> 
> جاااااااااااااري التحميل بتاعت البابا
> 
> ربنا يعووووووووووووضك


لا شكر على واجب يا فراشة 
دى حاجة بسيطة 
بس هما يقولو معاد حاجة تانى وانا موجود


----------



## REDEMPTION (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) شعبك بيحبك يا حبيب الملايين +ابونا وبطركنا الغالى+يجدد زى النسر شبابك+ابويا حبيبى البابا شنودة 20 /10/2008*

*+*

الله عليك يا جورج .. ربنا يبارك في خدمتك حبيبي 

و يا ريت لو حد يقدر ينزلنا تسجيل فيديو للحفلة 

اشكرك حبيبي جورج مره تاني


----------



## oesi no (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) شعبك بيحبك يا حبيب الملايين +ابونا وبطركنا الغالى+يجدد زى النسر شبابك+ابويا حبيبى البابا شنودة 20 /10/2008*

*



+

الله عليك يا جورج .. ربنا يبارك في خدمتك حبيبي 

و يا ريت لو حد يقدر ينزلنا تسجيل فيديو للحفلة 

اشكرك حبيبي جورج مره تاني

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا شكر على واجب اخى الحبيب طارق
مع الاسف مبعرفش اسجل غير صوت بس
هحاول ادور على المواقع التانيه يمكن حد سجل حفل الاستقبال فيديو​​​*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) شعبك بيحبك يا حبيب الملايين +ابونا وبطركنا الغالى+يجدد زى النسر شبابك+ابويا حبيبى البابا شنودة 20 /10/2008*



oesi_no قال:


> *لا شكر على واجب اخى الحبيب طارق*
> *مع الاسف مبعرفش اسجل غير صوت بس*
> 
> *هحاول ادور على المواقع التانيه يمكن حد سجل حفل الاستقبال فيديو *​


 http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=980690#post980690


----------



## oesi no (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) شعبك بيحبك يا حبيب الملايين +ابونا وبطركنا الغالى+يجدد زى النسر شبابك+ابويا حبيبى البابا شنودة 20 /10/2008*



> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/sho...690#post980690


طسى وشك بشويه ميه 
الموضوع دة من 2007 
واحنا فى 2008


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) شعبك بيحبك يا حبيب الملايين +ابونا وبطركنا الغالى+يجدد زى النسر شبابك+ابويا حبيبى البابا شنودة 20 /10/2008*

يادي الطس اللي معلق عليها يا ربي

يا ابني شفت فراشة تتطس وشها بمية ؟

انا لو اتبليت هاموت​


----------



## oesi no (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) شعبك بيحبك يا حبيب الملايين +ابونا وبطركنا الغالى+يجدد زى النسر شبابك+ابويا حبيبى البابا شنودة 20 /10/2008*




> يادي الطس اللي معلق عليها يا ربي
> 
> يا ابني شفت فراشة تتطس وشها بمية ؟
> 
> انا لو اتبليت هاموت


امال الفراش المسطول بيفوقوه ازاى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) شعبك بيحبك يا حبيب الملايين +ابونا وبطركنا الغالى+يجدد زى النسر شبابك+ابويا حبيبى البابا شنودة 20 /10/2008*



oesi_no قال:


> امال الفراش المسطول بيفوقوه ازاى


 
 بريكسونا 

ههههههههههههه​


----------



## oesi no (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) شعبك بيحبك يا حبيب الملايين +ابونا وبطركنا الغالى+يجدد زى النسر شبابك+ابويا حبيبى البابا شنودة 20 /10/2008*




> بريكسونا
> 
> ههههههههههههه


شيميلك كرتونة 
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) شعبك بيحبك يا حبيب الملايين +ابونا وبطركنا الغالى+يجدد زى النسر شبابك+ابويا حبيبى البابا شنودة 20 /10/2008*



oesi_no قال:


> شيميلك كرتونة
> ههههههههههههههههه


 كرتوووونة لا بجد كريم

طاب هات بقى​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) شعبك بيحبك يا حبيب الملايين +ابونا وبطركنا الغالى+يجدد زى النسر شبابك+ابويا حبيبى البابا شنودة 20 /10/2008*

بجد شويه ترانيم جمال اوى ربنا يبارك تعبك خير


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) شعبك بيحبك يا حبيب الملايين +ابونا وبطركنا الغالى+يجدد زى النسر شبابك+ابويا حبيبى البابا شنودة 20 /10/2008*

أطالب بتثبيت هذا الموضوع ضروري و فورآ :ranting:​


----------



## oesi no (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) شعبك بيحبك يا حبيب الملايين +ابونا وبطركنا الغالى+يجدد زى النسر شبابك+ابويا حبيبى البابا شنودة 20 /10/2008*




> كرتوووونة لا بجد كريم
> 
> طاب هات بقى


هاتى انتى


----------



## oesi no (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) شعبك بيحبك يا حبيب الملايين +ابونا وبطركنا الغالى+يجدد زى النسر شبابك+ابويا حبيبى البابا شنودة 20 /10/2008*




> بجد شويه ترانيم جمال اوى ربنا يبارك تعبك خير


يارب يا اخويه يارب


----------



## oesi no (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) شعبك بيحبك يا حبيب الملايين +ابونا وبطركنا الغالى+يجدد زى النسر شبابك+ابويا حبيبى البابا شنودة 20 /10/2008*




> أطالب بتثبيت هذا الموضوع ضروري و فورآ :ranting:​


ولا اعرفك ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) شعبك بيحبك يا حبيب الملايين +ابونا وبطركنا الغالى+يجدد زى النسر شبابك+ابويا حبيبى البابا شنودة 20 /10/2008*



oesi_no قال:


> هاتى انتى


 انا فايقة انت عايز تفوقني بزيادة هات :t31:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) شعبك بيحبك يا حبيب الملايين +ابونا وبطركنا الغالى+يجدد زى النسر شبابك+ابويا حبيبى البابا شنودة 20 /10/2008*



oesi_no قال:


> ولا اعرفك ​


 كدا طيب هاشوف كوب كوب

وان مكانش كوب كوب هاشوف دون دون

وان مكنش دون دون هاشوف رتوتي

وان مكانش رتوتي هاشوف استفانوس

وان مكانش استفانوس هاشوف روك

وان مكنش روك هاشوف فيك يوم

:heat:​


----------



## oesi no (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) شعبك بيحبك يا حبيب الملايين +ابونا وبطركنا الغالى+يجدد زى النسر شبابك+ابويا حبيبى البابا شنودة 20 /10/2008*




> كدا طيب هاشوف كوب كوب
> 
> وان مكانش كوب كوب هاشوف دون دون
> 
> ...


خليهم يثبتوه كدة 
وانا بعدها علطول هخلى الموضوع فى تانى صفحة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) شعبك بيحبك يا حبيب الملايين +ابونا وبطركنا الغالى+يجدد زى النسر شبابك+ابويا حبيبى البابا شنودة 20 /10/2008*



oesi_no قال:


> خليهم يثبتوه كدة
> وانا بعدها علطول هخلى الموضوع فى تانى صفحة


 لية يا ابني بجد

ترانيم ctv دي جميلة وليها اقبال شديد ماتقلش اهمية عن باقي الترانيم المثبتة

خليك جدع امال وثبتها


----------



## oesi no (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) شعبك بيحبك يا حبيب الملايين +ابونا وبطركنا الغالى+يجدد زى النسر شبابك+ابويا حبيبى البابا شنودة 20 /10/2008*




> لية يا ابني بجد
> 
> ترانيم ctv دي جميلة وليها اقبال شديد ماتقلش اهمية عن باقي الترانيم المثبتة
> 
> خليك جدع امال وثبتها



افرضى ربنا مرضيش يخلينى اسجل تانى ​يبقا الموضوع باظ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) شعبك بيحبك يا حبيب الملايين +ابونا وبطركنا الغالى+يجدد زى النسر شبابك+ابويا حبيبى البابا شنودة 20 /10/2008*



oesi_no قال:


> افرضى ربنا مرضيش يخلينى اسجل تانى ​
> 
> يبقا الموضوع باظ​


 لو افترضت كدا فعلآ يبقى فية اللي هايكمل باقي المشوار 

زي الموضوع المثبت بتاع طلبات الترانيم​


----------



## sahareto (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) شعبك بيحبك يا حبيب الملايين +ابونا وبطركنا الغالى+يجدد زى النسر شبابك+ابويا حبيبى البابا شنودة 20 /10/2008*

لا بصراحه الموضوع ده مميز قوى ومحتاج انه يتثبت لان فيه موسوعه ممتازه زى ما قالت اختنا فراشه فورم
وكمان التوبيك ده مفيش زيه فى القسم
شكرا ليك oesi_no


----------



## oesi no (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) شعبك بيحبك يا حبيب الملايين +ابونا وبطركنا الغالى+يجدد زى النسر شبابك+ابويا حبيبى البابا شنودة 20 /10/2008*



> لا بصراحه الموضوع ده مميز قوى ومحتاج انه يتثبت لان فيه موسوعه ممتازه زى ما قالت اختنا فراشه فورم
> وكمان التوبيك ده مفيش زيه فى القسم
> شكرا ليك oesi_no


لا شكر على واجب اخى الحبيب


----------



## keero (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) شعبك بيحبك يا حبيب الملايين +ابونا وبطركنا الغالى+يجدد زى النسر شبابك+ابويا حبيبى البابا شنودة 20 /10/2008*

*hello oesi how r u doing ya man peace and grace to you from above from our lord and saviour jesus christ... perhaps this is not the right place to send dis message but any bos.... enhardda la2ait ta3leek sa7'eef gedan men wa7ed 3era2y fi goz2 beta3 el genseyat da fa la2aito kateb انا كمان من بلد المقدسات بلد الأمام و الحسين عليهما افضل السلام فانا ما سكتش و رديت عليه رد انجليزي جارح اوي ومش عارف ان كان التصرف اللي انا اتصرفتو ده صحيح ولا لأ بص ان قولتلو ايه hey you clear sky who da hell gave you the right to sign in our forum and comment, get lost before i show ya و انا مش عارف يا oesi*


----------



## oesi no (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) شعبك بيحبك يا حبيب الملايين +ابونا وبطركنا الغالى+يجدد زى النسر شبابك+ابويا حبيبى البابا شنودة 20 /10/2008*

فض قلبى بكلام صالح 

اهلن اهلن بيك يا عيد النيروز 

انا حارسك 

فى نهاية الحكاية ​


----------



## oesi no (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) ترانيم حفلة الاستقبال + 4ترانيم +4 كمان فى الطريق  21 /10/2008*

عنده مهم 

كان طفل صغير 

صغير انا 

ام الشهداء جميلة​


----------



## medhat_boss2008 (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) ترانيم حفلة الاستقبال + 8ترانيم =40ترنيمة فى الموضوع 21 /10/2008*

مشكور على ترنيمة شعبك بيحبك للمرنمه مريم شوقى


----------



## tina_tina (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) ترانيم حفلة الاستقبال + 8ترانيم =40ترنيمة فى الموضوع 21 /10/2008*

انت تحفة ياجورج 
ميرسى على الترانيم 
بس ينفع الصوت يوضح شوية ​


----------



## oesi no (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) ترانيم حفلة الاستقبال + 8ترانيم =40ترنيمة فى الموضوع 21 /10/2008*

انا قلبى لسه صغنن ​


----------



## oesi no (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) ترانيم حفلة الاستقبال + 8ترانيم =40ترنيمة فى الموضوع 21 /10/2008*



> مشكور على ترنيمة شعبك بيحبك للمرنمه مريم شوقى


لا شكر على واجب اخى الحبيب


----------



## oesi no (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) ترانيم حفلة الاستقبال + 8ترانيم =40ترنيمة فى الموضوع 21 /10/2008*




> انت تحفة ياجورج
> ميرسى على الترانيم
> بس ينفع الصوت يوضح شوية


مع الاسف الصوت طالع من التى فى كدة
انا بعمل تسجيل داخلى 
يعنى الصوت زى ما بيطلع من ارسال القناة انا باخده
انا عارف ان الكلام بتاع السولو فى ترانيم الحفله  مش باين اوى
بس هو كان كدة فى الارسال 
دة غير الترنيمة اللى معرفتش  اسجلها بسبب الناس اللى بتهتف ​


----------



## tina_tina (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) ترانيم حفلة الاستقبال + 8ترانيم =40ترنيمة فى الموضوع 21 /10/2008*



oesi_no قال:


> مع الاسف الصوت طالع من التى فى كدة
> انا بعمل تسجيل داخلى
> يعنى الصوت زى ما بيطلع من ارسال القناة انا باخده
> انا عارف ان الكلام بتاع السولو فى ترانيم الحفله مش باين اوى
> ...


----------



## oesi no (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) ترانيم حفلة الاستقبال + 8ترانيم =40ترنيمة فى الموضوع 21 /10/2008*

يا عدرا يا امى طلى بنورك طلى ​


----------



## oesi no (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) ترانيم حفلة الاستقبال + 8ترانيم =40ترنيمة فى الموضوع 21 /10/2008*



> انا واخدة بالى لانى حضرتها مباشرة وكانت كدة برضوا
> عموما هما اكيد هيعيدوها كتير تانى على القناة كل ترنيمة لوحدها ابقى سجلهم تانى
> وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
> ثانكس


يارب يعيدوها تانى من غير الناس فى حفلة مثلا او زى ترانيم كورال قلب داود ​


----------



## جيلان (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) ترانيم حفلة الاستقبال + 10ترانيم النهاردة =42ترنيمة فى الموضوع 21 /10/2008*

*شغل جامد يا رب
ميرسى يا جورج على مجهودك*


----------



## keero (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) ترانيم حفلة الاستقبال + 10ترانيم النهاردة =42ترنيمة فى الموضوع 21 /10/2008*

oesi you are awsome and amazing......... thank you very much el taraneem betenzel hawa ya m3alem thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## keero (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) ترانيم حفلة الاستقبال + 10ترانيم النهاردة =42ترنيمة فى الموضوع 21 /10/2008*

*  oesi i sent you a messege concerning the very silly comment of the iraqi member.... have you got it?بعتلك رسالة بخصوص التعليق  السخيف اوي اللي بعته العضو العراقي, وصللك؟ علي فكرة هو مش مسيحي*


----------



## oesi no (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) ترانيم حفلة الاستقبال + 10ترانيم النهاردة =42ترنيمة فى الموضوع 21 /10/2008*

*



شغل جامد يا رب
ميرسى يا جورج على مجهودك

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا شكر على واجب *


----------



## oesi no (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) ترانيم حفلة الاستقبال + 10ترانيم النهاردة =42ترنيمة فى الموضوع 21 /10/2008*




> oesi you are awsome and amazing......... thank you very much el taraneem betenzel hawa ya m3alem thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


thanks


----------



## oesi no (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) ترانيم حفلة الاستقبال + 10ترانيم النهاردة =42ترنيمة فى الموضوع 21 /10/2008*

*



oesi i sent you a messege concerning the very silly comment of the iraqi member.... have you got it?بعتلك رسالة بخصوص التعليق السخيف اوي اللي بعته العضو العراقي, وصللك؟ علي فكرة هو مش مسيحي

أنقر للتوسيع...

i see it 
كبر دماغك منه *


----------



## oesi no (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) ترانيم حفلة الاستقبال + 10ترانيم النهاردة =42ترنيمة فى الموضوع 21 /10/2008*

احبك يارب قصيدة بصوت قداسة البابا  

اخر قصيدة كتبها قبل السفر  واتعرضت امبارح 
بس نسيت احطها وسط الترانيم امبارح ​


----------



## ميرنا (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) ترانيم حفلة الاستقبال + 10ترانيم النهاردة =42ترنيمة فى الموضوع 21+ قصيدة احبك يارب بصوت قداسة البابا  /10/2008*

ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى يا جو دايما كدا اصيل يلهوى كنت هموت عليها ​


----------



## oesi no (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) ترانيم حفلة الاستقبال + 10ترانيم النهاردة =42ترنيمة فى الموضوع 21+ قصيدة احبك يارب بصوت قداسة البابا  /10/2008*




> ميرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى يا جو دايما كدا اصيل يلهوى كنت هموت عليها


ما انا اتاخرت فيها اوى كدة لعلى اسمع الخبر الحلو دة
بس ربنا مرضيش يسمعهونى 
فجبت شويه ترانيم وجيت ​


----------



## مسعد خليل (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) ترانيم حفلة الاستقبال + 10ترانيم النهاردة =42ترنيمة فى الموضوع 21+ قصيدة احبك يارب بصوت قداسة البابا  /10/2008*

*مجهود رائع وترانيم جميلة شكرااااااااااااااااااا الرب يبارك خدمتك*


----------



## oesi no (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) ترانيم حفلة الاستقبال + 10ترانيم النهاردة =42ترنيمة فى الموضوع 21+ قصيدة احبك يارب بصوت قداسة البابا  /10/2008*

*



مجهود رائع وترانيم جميلة شكرااااااااااااااااااا الرب يبارك خدمتك




أنقر للتوسيع...

لا شكر على واجب اخى الحبيب *


----------



## totty (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) ترانيم حفلة الاستقبال + 10ترانيم النهاردة =42ترنيمة فى الموضوع 21+ قصيدة احبك يارب بصوت قداسة البابا  /10/2008*

*راااااااااااااائع يا جووووووو

بجد الترانيم كلها اجمل من بعضها

تعبينك معانا يا جوووووووووووو ثانكس*​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) ترانيم حفلة الاستقبال + 10ترانيم النهاردة =42ترنيمة فى الموضوع 21+ قصيدة احبك يارب بصوت قداسة البابا  /10/2008*

ربنا يباركك ويقويك وشكرا على تعبك
رينا يبارك تعبك خير


----------



## oesi no (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) ترانيم حفلة الاستقبال + 10ترانيم النهاردة =42ترنيمة فى الموضوع 21+ قصيدة احبك يارب بصوت قداسة البابا  /10/2008*

*مسيحيين ومسيحنا حياتنا *

*احد ترانيم كورال حفلة استقبال قداسة البابا *​


----------



## oesi no (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) ترانيم حفلة الاستقبال + 10ترانيم النهاردة =42ترنيمة فى الموضوع 21+ قصيدة احبك يارب بصوت قداسة البابا  /10/2008*

*



راااااااااااااائع يا جووووووو

بجد الترانيم كلها اجمل من بعضها

تعبينك معانا يا جوووووووووووو ثانكس

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا ثانكس على واجب يا توتى *​


----------



## oesi no (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) ترانيم حفلة الاستقبال + 10ترانيم النهاردة =42ترنيمة فى الموضوع 21+ قصيدة احبك يارب بصوت قداسة البابا  /10/2008*




> ربنا يباركك ويقويك وشكرا على تعبك
> رينا يبارك تعبك خير


لا شكر على واجب اخى الحبيب


----------



## malak besher (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) ترانيم حفلة الاستقبال + 10ترانيم النهاردة =42ترنيمة فى الموضوع + قصيدة احبك يارب بصوت قداسة البابا+ترنيمة من الكورال 21/10*

شكرا جدا على تعب محبتكم


----------



## oesi no (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) ترانيم حفلة الاستقبال + 10ترانيم النهاردة =42ترنيمة فى الموضوع + قصيدة احبك يارب بصوت قداسة البابا+ترنيمة من الكورال 21/10*



> شكرا جدا على تعب محبتكم


لا شكر على واجب اخى الحبيب


----------



## hokka_2020 (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) ترانيم حفلة الاستقبال + 10ترانيم النهاردة =42ترنيمة فى الموضوع + قصيدة احبك يارب بصوت قداسة البابا+ترنيمة من الكورال 21/10*

للمعلومة يا جماعة مسيحيين ومسيحنا حياتنا ده شعار الكرازة 2009​


----------



## oesi no (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) ترانيم حفلة الاستقبال + 10ترانيم النهاردة =42ترنيمة فى الموضوع + قصيدة احبك يارب بصوت قداسة البابا+ترنيمة من الكورال 21/10*




> للمعلومة يا جماعة مسيحيين ومسيحنا حياتنا ده شعار الكرازة 2009


الف شكر على المعلومة الرائعة والجديدة 
المعلومة الاجدد ان المهرجان هيكون شعاره كونو كاملين​​


----------



## zama (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) ترانيم حفلة الاستقبال + 10ترانيم النهاردة =42ترنيمة فى الموضوع + قصيدة احبك يارب بصوت قداسة البابا+ترنيمة من الكورال 21/10*

جميل جدا


----------



## هانى اديب (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) ترانيم حفلة الاستقبال + 10ترانيم النهاردة =42ترنيمة فى الموضوع + قصيدة احبك يارب بصوت قداسة البابا+ترنيمة من الكورال 21/10*

:smi411::a4::warning:


----------



## مينا محروس غالي (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) ترانيم حفلة الاستقبال + 10ترانيم النهاردة =42ترنيمة فى الموضوع + قصيدة احبك يارب بصوت قداسة البابا+ترنيمة من الكورال 21/10*

ياريت لو تحط ترنيمة اتقالت يوم الأربعاء في اول اجتماع للبابا شنوده بعد رجوعه بجد ترنيمة حلوة اوي وياريت تعرف تجيبها


----------



## مسيحي بجد (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) ترانيم حفلة الاستقبال + 10ترانيم النهاردة =42ترنيمة فى الموضوع + قصيدة احبك يارب بصوت قداسة البابا+ترنيمة من الكورال 21/10*

ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## madonna_2008 (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) ترانيم حفلة الاستقبال + 10ترانيم النهاردة =42ترنيمة فى الموضوع + قصيدة احبك يارب بصوت قداسة البابا+ترنيمة من الكورال 21/10*

ربنا يباركك و يديك الصحة


----------



## مينا ملاك بطرس (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) ترانيم حفلة الاستقبال + 10ترانيم النهاردة =42ترنيمة فى الموضوع + قصيدة احبك يارب بصوت قداسة البابا+ترنيمة من الكورال 21/10*

عايز ترنيمة ولحد امتى هنفضل في عنادنا عايشين


----------



## bangojaja (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) ترانيم حفلة الاستقبال + 10ترانيم النهاردة =42ترنيمة فى الموضوع + قصيدة احبك يارب بصوت قداسة البابا+ترنيمة من الكورال 21/10*

*بنحبك يا بابا شنوده *
*ربنا يخليك لينا يا رب *
*                                    Bangojaja*


----------



## bossy (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) ترانيم حفلة الاستقبال + 10ترانيم النهاردة =42ترنيمة فى الموضوع + قصيدة احبك يارب بصوت قداسة البابا+ترنيمة من الكورال 21/10*


جـــــــــــــــمييييييييييييييييل جداااااا
مجهوووود رائع 
ربنا يبارك فى خدمتك 
و يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## coco333 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) ترانيم حفلة الاستقبال + 10ترانيم النهاردة =42ترنيمة فى الموضوع + قصيدة احبك يارب بصوت قداسة البابا+ترنيمة من الكورال 21/10*

*شكرا جدا على الترانيم 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## ابن القبطان (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) ترانيم حفلة الاستقبال + 10ترانيم النهاردة =42ترنيمة فى الموضوع + قصيدة احبك يارب بصوت قداسة البابا+ترنيمة من الكورال 21/10*

*[youtube][/youtube]*ربنا يعوض تعبك وديه خدمة جميلة جداً ياريت تكمل وتنزل حاجات جديدة وجميلة


----------



## dr.kirols (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) ترانيم حفلة الاستقبال + 10ترانيم النهاردة =42ترنيمة فى الموضوع + قصيدة احبك يارب بصوت قداسة البابا+ترنيمة من الكورال 21/10*

بجد وفرت علينا تعب البحث
شكرا
جدا


----------



## oesi no (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) ترانيم حفلة الاستقبال + 10ترانيم النهاردة =42ترنيمة فى الموضوع + قصيدة احبك يارب بصوت قداسة البابا+ترنيمة من الكورال 21/10*

*لا شكر على واجب اخوتى *
*باذن ربنا اول ما هسجل اى ترانيم تانى هرفعها فى نفس الموضوع *
*وبالنسبه للاخ اللى طالب ترنيمة  *
*هناك موضوع متثبت لطلبات الترانيم*​


----------



## shadymakary (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) ترانيم حفلة الاستقبال + 10ترانيم النهاردة =42ترنيمة فى الموضوع + قصيدة احبك يارب بصوت قداسة البابا+ترنيمة من الكورال 21/10*

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## bolsh2008 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v  ( متجدد )*



dr_bishoy قال:


> شكرا على الترانيم الحلوة
> يا ريت تجبلى ترنيمة حامل الايقونات لفريق قلب داود



شكرا لتعبكم


----------



## oesi no (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) ترانيم حفلة الاستقبال + 10ترانيم النهاردة =42ترنيمة فى الموضوع + قصيدة احبك يارب بصوت قداسة البابا+ترنيمة من الكورال 21/10*

*ملحمة حب لقداسة البابا شنودة اوبريت جوة القلب يابابا شنودة *

*مش كامله مع الاسف*
*ولكنها راااااااااائعه*​


----------



## zama (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) ملحمة حب للبابا شنودة (اوبريت جوة القلب يابابا شنودة)*

مجموعة ترانيم هايلة جدا
شكرا ليك كتيررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mike2010 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) ملحمة حب للبابا شنودة (اوبريت جوة القلب يابابا شنودة)*

thnx a,loooooooooooooooooooooooot


----------



## oesi no (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) زى النار ما هى فى العليقة  4/11/2008*

*4/11/2008
زى النار ماهى فى العليقة*​


----------



## bolsh2008 (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v  ( متجدد )*

:warning::warning::warning:





dr_bishoy قال:


> شكرا على الترانيم الحلوة
> يا ريت تجبلى ترنيمة حامل الايقونات لفريق قلب داود


----------



## oesi no (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) زى النار ما هى فى العليقة  4/11/2008*

*



شكرا على الترانيم الحلوة 
يا ريت تجبلى ترنيمة حامل الايقونات لفريق قلب داود

أنقر للتوسيع...

حامل الايقونات هى هى خشب فى خشب 
اسف على تأخير الرد 
سلام ونعمه *


----------



## abo magdy (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) زى النار ما هى فى العليقة  4/11/2008*

ربنا يخليكى يا قمر 
ويخليكم ليا انتو وقسم الترانيم


----------



## abraampr (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) زى النار ما هى فى العليقة  4/11/2008*

شكرا ليك كتير اوى يا جورج 
بس ياريت تجيب( ملحمة حب لقداسة البابا شنودة اوبريت جوة القلب يابابا شنودة ) ياريت تكون كاملة 
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## oesi no (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) زى النار ما هى فى العليقة  4/11/2008*

*هى متعرضتش غير مرة واحدة بس ومتعادش وهنا المشكله *
*اللى سجل سجل*
*واللى مسجلش خلاص*
*بحاول اشوف حد من اللى رنمو فيها علشان يدهانى*
*صليلى *​


----------



## anwaryak2002 (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) زى النار ما هى فى العليقة  4/11/2008*

مشكور كتير +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## oesi no (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) زى النار ما هى فى العليقة  4/11/2008*

*ياقلب الكنيسة الحانى *
*انتظرو الجديد *​


----------



## oesi no (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) يا قلب الكنيسة الحانى+ ياشمامسة هاتو البخور 14-11-2008*

*يا شمامسة هاتو البخور *​


----------



## oesi no (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) يا قلب الكنيسة الحانى+ ياشمامسة هاتو البخور +البابا شنودة فى قلبنا 14-11-2008*

*البابا شنودة فى قلبنا *​


----------



## oesi no (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) يا قلب الكنيسة الحانى+ ياشمامسة هاتو البخور +البابا شنودة فى قلبنا 14-11-2008*

*ترانيم عيد جلوس البابا 37*

*يا اجراس حلوة رنى رنى *

*يوم رسامته *

*ابويا شنودة اب حنين*

*عاش البابا*

*قطعة قبطى  لم اعرف اسمها *​


----------



## dady (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) يا قلب الكنيسة الحانى+ ياشمامسة هاتو البخور +البابا شنودة فى قلبنا+ ترانيم عيد جلوس البابا 37 14-11-2008*

شكرا


----------



## zezza (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) يا قلب الكنيسة الحانى+ ياشمامسة هاتو البخور +البابا شنودة فى قلبنا+ ترانيم عيد جلوس البابا 37 14-11-2008*

mercy   mercy      mercy
كان نفسى اوى اسمع  ترنيمة عاش البابا  علشان شوفتها فى الحفلة و كانت اكتر من رائعة


----------



## توماس نبيل (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) يا قلب الكنيسة الحانى+ ياشمامسة هاتو البخور +البابا شنودة فى قلبنا+ ترانيم عيد جلوس البابا 37 14-11-2008*

بجد ترانيم جميله


----------



## michael33 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) يا قلب الكنيسة الحانى+ ياشمامسة هاتو البخور +البابا شنودة فى قلبنا+ ترانيم عيد جلوس البابا 37 14-11-2008*

ميرسى علي هذه الترانيم الجميلة


----------



## remo_jesus (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*+++ ترانيم كتيررررر لقلب داود بتيجى على ctv +++*

*دول شوية ترانيم لفريق قلب داود المرنم*​*
 شريط حضن ايديك لفريق قلب داود الفريق اللى بيجى على سى تى فى*

*وده الشريط اللى فيه الترنيمة الروعة  "غريبة انك بتسمعنى" اللى بتيجى على سى تى فى *

*حمل من هنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا


**ترنيمة لكورال قلب داود اللى بيجى على سى تى فى*

*بس رائعة*

*اسمها هرمى كل اتكالى عليك*

*لسه رافعها طازة هتعجبكم جدا*

*حمل من هنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا


**ترنيمة قشة وقشة لفريق قلب داود للأطفال اللى بيجى من سى تى فى *

*ورفعتها من السى دى الاصلى للفريق يعنى جودة عالية جدا*

*يارب تعجبكم*

*حمل من هنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا

**وانا رفعتلكم ترنيمة جديدة من فريق قلب داود للأطفال وكلنا بنحبه وبنشوفه على سى تى فى *

*ترنيمة بكلامه الحلو وصوته الهادى اللى بتكلم عن نوح البار والحيوانات*

*حمل من هنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــا

**انا رفعتلكم ترنيمة جديدة لفريق قلب داود للأطفال اسمها أنت مختلف*

*وده اسم أحدث سى دى ليهم*

*يارب تعجبكم*

*حمل من هنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا

 يارب الموضوع يعجبكم
*


----------



## minabobos (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) يا قلب الكنيسة الحانى+ ياشمامسة هاتو البخور +البابا شنودة فى قلبنا+ ترانيم عيد جلوس البابا 37 14-11-2008*

اشكرك جدا جدا جدا على الموضوع الهايل دة بجد ربنا يفرح قلبك يا رب


----------



## kalabala (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد ) يا قلب الكنيسة الحانى+ ياشمامسة هاتو البخور +البابا شنودة فى قلبنا+ ترانيم عيد جلوس البابا 37 14-11-2008*

بجد شكرا على تعبك الكبير ده . موضوعك يعتبر المفضل لي ربنا يعوض تعبك وياريت كمانتنزلهم بصيغ تنفع تشتغل على الموبايل


----------



## oesi no (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد ) يا قلب الكنيسة الحانى+ ياشمامسة هاتو البخور +البابا شنودة فى قلبنا+ ترانيم عيد جلوس البابا 37 14-11-2008*



> بجد شكرا على تعبك الكبير ده . موضوعك يعتبر المفضل لي ربنا يعوض تعبك وياريت كمانتنزلهم بصيغ تنفع تشتغل على الموبايل


*ايه الصيغه اللى تنفع للموبايل ؟؟؟*
*وهل مثلا حجم الترنيمة بيكون اقصاها 1 ميجا*
*ياريت توضح المواصفات المطلوبه وانا هعملهالك*
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## keero (22 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد ) يا قلب الكنيسة الحانى+ ياشمامسة هاتو البخور +البابا شنودة فى قلبنا+ ترانيم عيد جلوس البابا 37 14-11-2008*

*thanks  a zillion ya wad remo.........matez3alsh en  2oltelak ya wad an bas badal3ak shwaya...may our lord and saviour jesus christ bless you for these terrefic hymns bgad maghooooood gamed xankx*


----------



## توماس نبيل (23 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد ) يا قلب الكنيسة الحانى+ ياشمامسة هاتو البخور +البابا شنودة فى قلبنا+ ترانيم عيد جلوس البابا 37 14-11-2008*

بجد ترانيم حلوه اووووووى


----------



## keero (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد ) يا قلب الكنيسة الحانى+ ياشمامسة هاتو البخور +البابا شنودة فى قلبنا+ ترانيم عيد جلوس البابا 37 14-11-2008*

*oesi may our lord god jesus christ be with in your exams.just  make sure that we all pray for that you may pass your exams and get high grades. But tell me in which your  university do you study , and in which year are you? God bless you.*


----------



## jehan (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد ) يا قلب الكنيسة الحانى+ ياشمامسة هاتو البخور +البابا شنودة فى قلبنا+ ترانيم عيد جلوس البابا 37 14-11-2008*

ميرسي اوي على الترانيم


----------



## جُرُوحْ (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد ) يا قلب الكنيسة الحانى+ ياشمامسة هاتو البخور +البابا شنودة فى قلبنا+ ترانيم عيد جلوس البابا 37 14-11-2008*

اشكرك جدآ


----------



## مريون (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد ) يا قلب الكنيسة الحانى+ ياشمامسة هاتو البخور +البابا شنودة فى قلبنا+ ترانيم عيد جلوس البابا 37 14-11-2008*

*شكرا جدا علي الترانيم الرائعة و المجهود الرائع جدا
و  اللحن القبطي دة بيجي علي السي تي في بالموسيقي ياريت ينزل في المنتدي لانة رائعة
و كمان انا محتاجة الحن اللي بيجي علي سي تي في بالموسيقي بصوت مونيكا جورج*


----------



## monmooon (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد ) يا قلب الكنيسة الحانى+ ياشمامسة هاتو البخور +البابا شنودة فى قلبنا+ ترانيم عيد جلوس البابا 37 14-11-2008*

*بجد ربنا يباركك علي المجهود الرائع اتمني المزيد وربنا يعوض تعبك*


----------



## yossef smr (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد ) يا قلب الكنيسة الحانى+ ياشمامسة هاتو البخور +البابا شنودة فى قلبنا+ ترانيم عيد جلوس البابا 37 14-11-2008*

مشكور على هذا المجهود وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## michael funky (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد ) يا قلب الكنيسة الحانى+ ياشمامسة هاتو البخور +البابا شنودة فى قلبنا+ ترانيم عيد جلوس البابا 37 14-11-2008*

+++سلام ونعمة المسيح الفائقة المعرفة+++ ميرسى و شكرا جزيلا يا مشرفنا يا جميل. ربنا يباركك و يبارك جميع اعضاء منتدابا الجميل+++:sami73::17_1_34[1]::new5:


----------



## nabil ramzy msi (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد ) يا قلب الكنيسة الحانى+ ياشمامسة هاتو البخور +البابا شنودة فى قلبنا+ ترانيم عيد جلوس البابا 37 14-11-2008*

اشكركم على تعب محبتكم
ممكن ترنيمة:ها صلاتى يا امى لفاديا بزى
ترنيمة:كذبو لفاديا بزى
فى وقت ضعفى-----لا اعرف اسم المرنمة
ربنا يعوض محبتكم


----------



## yousif3 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد ) يا قلب الكنيسة الحانى+ ياشمامسة هاتو البخور +البابا شنودة فى قلبنا+ ترانيم عيد جلوس البابا 37 14-11-2008*

ربنا يعوضك ويعوض تعب محبتك -- انا محتاج ترنيمة خشب في خشب فديو كليب .. اللي في الموضوع صوت بس شكرا


----------



## oesi no (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد ) يا قلب الكنيسة الحانى+ ياشمامسة هاتو البخور +البابا شنودة فى قلبنا+ ترانيم عيد جلوس البابا 37 14-11-2008*



> ربنا يعوضك ويعوض تعب محبتك -- انا محتاج ترنيمة خشب في خشب فديو كليب .. اللي في الموضوع صوت بس شكرا


*معنديش كارت تى فى علشان اسجل فيديو *
*انا اسف*​


----------



## elmolla (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد ) يا قلب الكنيسة الحانى+ ياشمامسة هاتو البخور +البابا شنودة فى قلبنا+ ترانيم عيد جلوس البابا 37 14-11-2008*

ميرسي جدا لاني من خلال الموقع حصلت علي مجموعة حلوة قوي من الترانيم والصور وربنا يبارك خدمتك ويعوضك


----------



## hmmm (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد ) يا قلب الكنيسة الحانى+ ياشمامسة هاتو البخور +البابا شنودة فى قلبنا+ ترانيم عيد جلوس البابا 37 14-11-2008*

مجموعة  هايلة          ميرسى


----------



## Arsany 10 (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد ) يا قلب الكنيسة الحانى+ ياشمامسة هاتو البخور +البابا شنودة فى قلبنا+ ترانيم عيد جلوس البابا 37 14-11-2008*

بجد بجد دا مجهود عالي فوق الوصف وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 
بس انا نفسي تيجبلي لحن الى منتهى الاعوام إللي بيتقال في ctv
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## wawa_smsm (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد ) يا قلب الكنيسة الحانى+ ياشمامسة هاتو البخور +البابا شنودة فى قلبنا+ ترانيم عيد جلوس البابا 37 14-11-2008*

شكرا على المجهود الرائع ده
ربنايباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## oesi no (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد ) يا قلب الكنيسة الحانى+ ياشمامسة هاتو البخور +البابا شنودة فى قلبنا+ ترانيم عيد جلوس البابا 37 14-11-2008*

*
22 ديسمبر 2008
الى منتهى الاعوام 

من كنوز التسبحة الكيهكيه 
العليقة 
امدخ فى البتول 
*​


----------



## oesi no (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد ) الى منتهى الاعوام + العليقة + امدح فى البتول 22-12-2008*

*من كنوز التسبحة الكيهكية *
* يا م ر ى م *​


----------



## bafloos (2 يناير 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )يا م ر ي م 30-12-2008*

اشكركم وكل عام وانتم فى حضن يسوع


----------



## aboseven (27 يناير 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )يا م ر ي م 30-12-2008*

[سلام ونعمة المسيح - ياريت الترانيم الجديدة اللي علي السي تي في زي ترنيمة وسط البحر الهائج وترنيمة انا انا الخاطي بس mp3 وشكراً علي تعبكم ومجهودكم


----------



## aboseven (27 يناير 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )يا م ر ي م 30-12-2008*

وياريت كمان ترنيمة مين يحلي الغربة غيرك ودي بتيجي علي الctv عاوزهاmp3  وشكراً


----------



## tena_tena37 (28 يناير 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )يا م ر ي م 30-12-2008*

ميرسي علي الترنيم


----------



## porio (28 يناير 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )يا م ر ي م 30-12-2008*

ميرسى على المجهود الكبييييييييييييييير دة

بجد ترانيم تحفة

كنت بادور عليها

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## JEKO (30 يناير 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )يا م ر ي م 30-12-2008*

نفسي في ترنيمه زي العصفور


----------



## zezza (1 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )يا م ر ي م 30-12-2008*

فينك يا oesi

انا عايزة اخر كام ترنيمة نزلوا علشان بجد دول بيجننوا فى الغربة ووسط البحر الهايج و غيرهم 

بليز نفسى اسمعهم اوى 

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## oesi no (1 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )يا م ر ي م 30-12-2008*

*اللابتوب اللى بسجل بيه باظ صدقونى يا جماعه 
هحاول اجيبلك الترانيم اللى انتى  كاتبة اسمها  
*​


----------



## oesi no (1 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )يا م ر ي م 30-12-2008*

*مين يحلى الغربة غيرك*
منقوللللللللة ​


----------



## ann hans (6 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )يا م ر ي م 30-12-2008*

مجهود رائع ربنا يبارككم بس ممكن ترنيمة ربى يسوع الغالى وترنيمة وسط البحر الهايج اللى بييجوا فىctv
علشان انا نفسى فيهم اوى


----------



## NAROTOU (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )يا م ر ي م 30-12-2008*

عمل عظيم ليبارككم اللة وليبارك عملكم فلتكن شفاعة القديسة ام النورمريم معكم جميعا و كذالك صلوات القديسيين:\::11_1_211v:


----------



## مينا مرقص فخرى (7 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )يا م ر ي م 30-12-2008*

شكراً ليك والرب يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## katty1985 (23 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )يا م ر ي م 30-12-2008*

انا بجد بشكركم ع الترانيم الرائعة دى انا بجد كنت بدور عليها .
ميرسى اووووووووى


----------



## Bolbola142 (24 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )يا م ر ي م 30-12-2008*

merci ya george 3la maghoodek elto7fa momken trneemet ana ana el5aty merci


----------



## RA3OTH 3 (25 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )يا م ر ي م 30-12-2008*

*ميرررررسى جداا على الترانيم بجد روعة*

*  ربنا يبارك حضرتك*


----------



## magdy_26 (25 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )يا م ر ي م 30-12-2008*

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم يا احبائى ويعوض تعبكم فى ملكوت السموات+++


----------



## عمدة سمير (11 مارس 2009)

*رد: ترانيم c t v ( متجدد ) ترانيم حفلة الاستقبال + 10ترانيم النهاردة =42ترنيمة فى الموضوع + قصيدة احبك يارب بصوت قداسة البابا+ترنيمة من الكورال 21/10*



madonna_2008 قال:


> ربنا يباركك و يديك الصحة



شكراً ليك والرب يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 مارس 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )يا م ر ي م 30-12-2008*

مجهود راااااااااائع يا جو 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررسى على الترانيم 
 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## potpot (13 مارس 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )يا م ر ي م 30-12-2008*

ميرسي على الترنيمة


----------



## كوك (13 مارس 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )يا م ر ي م 30-12-2008*

_شكرا كتيييييييييييير_
​


----------



## kalimooo (14 مارس 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )يا م ر ي م 30-12-2008*

شكراااااااا يا جوجو على الترانيم


----------



## tonyturboman (19 مارس 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )يا م ر ي م 30-12-2008*

رائع جدا
قد طلب منى رجل مسن شريط كاسيت به هذه الترانيم
ليوفر مجهود التسجيل من التليفزيون
أردت ان اعرفكم ان كل اضافة للمنتدى هى خدمة
اشكرك


----------



## JEKO (20 مارس 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )يا م ر ي م 30-12-2008*

شكرا بجد ربنا يباركك ياجو


----------



## meke_star2001 (20 مارس 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )يا م ر ي م 30-12-2008*

تشششششششششششششششششكر وتسلم ايدك


----------



## ايمن10 (22 مارس 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )يا م ر ي م 30-12-2008*

يارب دايمن فى تجديد اريد ترنيمه مين احن منك


----------



## dads (24 مارس 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )يا م ر ي م 30-12-2008*

*باشا ممكن اطلب طلب بعد اذنك
فية الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصيام لفريق قلب داود في ال سي تي في 
لوممكن تتصرف فية ضرورى قوى انا معتمد علي ربنا وعليك*


----------



## mooony (25 مارس 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )يا م ر ي م 30-12-2008*

ربنا يعوض تعبك وميرسى اوووى


----------



## zezza (27 مارس 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )يا م ر ي م 30-12-2008*

فين باقى الترانييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييم 
عايزاهم ضرورى


----------



## bonbnbon (28 مارس 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )يا م ر ي م 30-12-2008*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## oesi no (29 مارس 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )يا م ر ي م 30-12-2008*

*اسف يا جماعه على التأخير 
جيبتلكم  ترنيمتين  ملطوشين من موقع ارثوذكس 
لغايه بس ما اصلح اللابتوب بتاعى واعرف اسجل بمزاجى 
اول واحدة الهوس الصيامى 
للتحميل اضغط هنا 

التوزيع ايام الصوم الكبير 
للتحميل اضغط هنا 
ياريت لو فيه طلبات تانى من ترانيم سى تى فى قولو على اسامى الترانيم وهحاول اجيبها بأذن المسيح
*​


----------



## Bolus (30 مارس 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

مشـــكور اخي على تعبك وربنا يعوض تعبك 
والرب يباركك على عملك ده 
في ترنيمة رائعه اسمها تعالوا يا تعابى 
لو مش صعب عليك ارجوا تسجيلها ​


----------



## Andyy (30 مارس 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

it is an excellent work . gbu


----------



## ASTRO (1 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

*ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعبك ويا ريت ترنيمة من كل الامم (ctv) بصوت الكورال لو امكن
لأنى مش لاقيها بصوتهم ابدا رغم انى دورت كتيير.

وفى كل الاحوال ربنا يباركك على مجهودك بجد كل الترانيم تحفة.ربنا يباركك*


----------



## tena_tena37 (1 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

ربنا يباركك


----------



## eg_20005 (2 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )يا م ر ي م 30-12-2008*



oesi_no قال:


> *اسف يا جماعه على التأخير
> جيبتلكم  ترنيمتين  ملطوشين من موقع ارثوذكس
> لغايه بس ما اصلح اللابتوب بتاعى واعرف اسجل بمزاجى
> اول واحدة الهوس الصيامى
> ...



شكرا ليك جدا, و شكرا لتعبك
بس ياريت لو قدرت تسجل التوزيع الصيامى يبقى كتر خيرك, لأن التسجيل ده بيقطع
هى عموما بييجى كل يوم باليل الساعه 12 الا ربع باليل بتوقيت مصر

شكرا مره تانيه


----------



## kimooo (3 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ترانيم c t v  ( متجدد )*

حلوه جدا
:download:


----------



## georgenn (3 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

الترانيم بجد جميللللله


----------



## ماريتا (3 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

_بجد مجهود راااااااااائع_
_ميرسى ليك جداااااااااا_
_وربنا يعوض تعبك للمنتدى_​


----------



## إيهاب ظريف (3 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

انا بشكرك علي تعبك الكبير ده وانت بتوفر لينا حاجات صعب نجبها بسهولة


----------



## oesi no (4 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

*لا شكر على واجب اخواتى الاحباء *
*ربنا يعلم انى لولا ان اللاب توب باظ  كنت جيبتلكم حاجات تانية كتير *​


----------



## مجدى صلاح (6 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

*:d*


----------



## مجدى صلاح (6 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

*شكرا ليك جدا وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك فعلا مجهود رائع انت انسان عظيم*


----------



## FARG WADY (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

شكرا جزيلا على تعبكم فترانيم ctv هي غذذذائي      الروحي


----------



## venanabil (14 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

عايزه ترنيمه انت لم تنصت الى الحيه بصوت فريق سى تى فى


----------



## tonyplk (15 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

شكرا كتير خالص وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## shery moheb (29 أبريل 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

شكرا جدا وياريت الترانيم الجديدة اللى هى زى مين يحلى الغربة
ويا كنيستنا يا مجيدة


----------



## saeedhappy (1 مايو 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

بجد ربنا يعوضك وياريت ترنيمة متعلش الهم ومتخفش ربنا موجود والف شكر


----------



## gogof7 (3 مايو 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

انا نفسي في لبش الهوس الاول اللي بيتزاع في ctv

شكرا لمحبتك


----------



## gogof7 (4 مايو 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

اي حد عنده الهوس الاول يرفعه 

شكرا


----------



## gogof7 (5 مايو 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

اتفضلوا يا اخواني 
لبش الهوس الاول اللي انا باحبه جدا وبنعمه ربنا لقيته 
http://www.4shared.com/network/sear...on=&sizeCriteria=atleast&sizevalue=10&start=0


----------



## kemo kemo (7 مايو 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

ربنا يسلعدكم ويحافظ عليكم


----------



## kemo kemo (7 مايو 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

*نفسي في ترنيمة شعبك بيحبك يا حبيب الملايين*


----------



## oesi no (7 مايو 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

*موجودة فى الموضوع شعبك بيحبك 
دور عليها هتلاقيها 
*​


----------



## MERNAMAGED (22 مايو 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف
                                          الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف 
                                               الف الف الف الف الف الف الف
                                                    الف الف الف الف الف
                                                    شكر وربنا يعوض تعبكم


----------



## ayman adwar (22 مايو 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

ميرسى يا جورج


----------



## tateh (24 مايو 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

ربنا يديك بركة هذا العمل    امين


----------



## banooty (27 مايو 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

شكرا جدااا جدااا  وانا عايز اقولك على اسم القطعة القبطى (لحن اى اغابي) ودة بيقال اثناء حضور البطريرك او المطران او الاسقف وهو لحن مشهور فى الكنيسة وجورج كيرلس مرتل اللحن دة فى احد شرايطة ولو حد عايز كلمات اللحن يقولى وانا اكتبة فورااااا


----------



## مورا مارون (27 مايو 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*


----------



## amad_almalk (29 مايو 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

شكرا علي الترانيم

جاري التحميل ....................
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## sosana (1 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

انا عايزة ترنيمة مين احن منك


----------



## Romany Zakher (1 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

مجهود رائع يا oesi_no
شكرا ليك والرب يبارك تعبك
​


----------



## girgis2 (6 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

*Oesi_ no*

*مجهود جبار وأكثر من رائع*

*أنا شاركت مخصوص عشان أتابع معاكم*

*يعجز لساني عن الشكر*

*ربنا وحده قادر يعوضك عن تعب محبتك وخدمتك الحلوة*​


----------



## samirmalak2010 (10 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

شكرا


----------



## sosana (26 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

انا عايزة ترنيمة يا كنيستنا يا مجيدة


----------



## merna lovejesus (27 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

ممكن ترنيمة مين احن منك


----------



## Boutros Popos (30 يونيو 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

ميرسى ليك​


----------



## bob007 (1 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

*رائع ربنا يباركك من فضلك عايز لحن آسومين الفيديو الى بيجى دلوقتى على ctv*


----------



## جون برتي (6 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

*اشكرك ياجوجو 

انا عاوز لحن خين أوشوت 

فيديو بتاع جورج كيرلس 

من قناة ctv  زمعاه مونيكا بنته 

ياريت لوتقدر تسجله 

يبقى كتر ألف خيرك 

من فضلك رد على بسرعة 

سلام الرب يكون معاك​*


----------



## oskargr (10 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

فين تعالوا ياتعابى؟ عموما شكرا


----------



## oskargr (20 يوليو 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

محدش عارف يسجل من السى تى فى ترنيمة تعالوا ياتعابى معقوله يارب يتصلح عندى الجهاز اسجلها واريح نفسى


----------



## keero (3 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

wounderful effort....oesi>> MAY OUR MASTER JESUS BLESS YOU........ for the coptic piece you don't know its name ......it's name is EY AGHAPY لحن اي اغابي


----------



## keero (3 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

ana nesy awy fi la7n kherestos anesyty beta3 george kyrollos w bento monica elly kan byeegy 3la ctv w howa la7n ra2e3 gedan w howa beyet2al fe 3ed el keyama >>>>>>>>>>>thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks in advance


----------



## keero (3 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

oesi>>>> please an nefsy f la7n kherestos anesty  l george kyrollos  w bento monica elly byeegy 3la ctv w how la7n ra2e3 gedan w byet2al fe 3ed el keyama.......thanks very much for the tremendous effort u exert in this terrefic forum


----------



## oesi no (3 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

*اخرستوس انستى جورج كيرلس
*​


----------



## keero (3 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

motshaker gedan ya oesi basha 3la el la7n el gameel da


----------



## keero (3 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

bas 3la fekra ya mr oesi el la7n nezel audio bas ( soot bas) mafeesh soora 7'ales.....kont a7eb eno yekoon aduio-video..bas shokran 3la ay 7al.......


----------



## oesi no (3 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

*ولا يهمك 
خد اللحن اهوه صوت وصورة 
جورج كيرلس اخرستوس انستى  فيديو
*​


----------



## maramero (3 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

*مرسي كتير ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## keero (3 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

rabena ye7'aleeeeeeeek lelmontada ya oesi baih......motshaker gedan leeek


----------



## الامير2000 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

شكرا جزيلا على هدا المجهود الرائع00000 لكن ترنيمة كان طفل صغير عند التحميل تظهر رسالة ترفض التحميل بالرغم  من تحميل باقى الترانيم00000 فما هو السبب وشكرا


----------



## هانى جورج (16 يناير 2010)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

الرب يبارك ويعوض كل من لة تعب المحبة


----------



## جدو كيرلس (2 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

*مجهود اكثر من رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع*
*منتظرين المزيييييييييييييييييييييييييييد*
​


----------



## danydon (3 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

الرب يعوضكم اجرا  سمائيا


----------



## arthany2010 (6 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

حلو وجميل


----------



## سميحكو (9 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

[q-bible][/q-bible]بسم الاب وابن وروح القد
	
	



```

```
س​


----------



## shahbor (27 فبراير 2010)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## oesi no (9 مارس 2010)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

*انا اسف يا جماعه انى مكملتش فى الموضوع
بس اوعدكم بعودة قريبه 
انا صلحت الجهاز وكل حاجة جاهزة للتسجيلات
بس عندى مشغوليات كتير 
*​


----------



## venanabil (10 مارس 2010)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

اذيكم يا أحلى جروب
كل سنه وانتوا طيبين
ليا طلب صغير اذا كان ممكن
عايزه ترنيمه لأوركسترا الشموع القرار بتاعها بيقول
(ده يسوع يملا القلب بفرحه)
اذا تقدروا تجيبوها لى اكون شاكره ليكوا جدا
باى


----------



## samevo10 (11 مارس 2010)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

*:99::94::yaka: ميررررررررررررسى ليك اوى على المجهود الجميل ده.
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## jojof (19 مارس 2010)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

شكرا عل الترانيم الجميلة وياريت دايما فيه جديد


----------



## oesi no (6 أبريل 2010)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد )الهوس الصيامى وتوزيع ايام الصوم مارس 2009*

*تمت اضافة *
*الصلب مكنش ضعف *
* للتحميل  اضغط هنا *​


----------



## st.bishoy (6 أبريل 2010)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد ) الصلب مكنش ضعف*

*كان في لحن لفريق قلب داود بمناسبة القيامة وكان بيتعرض قبل قداس العيد انا براحة ش فاكر اسمه  فياريت لو تلاقيه*


----------



## maged vega (7 أبريل 2010)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد ) الصلب مكنش ضعف*

الف الف شكر ربنا يعوضك ويباركك


----------



## minabobos (8 أبريل 2010)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد ) الصلب مكنش ضعف*

محتاج ترانيم قلب دواد اللى بتيجى دلوقتى بمناسبة القيامة بجد ترانيم تحفة
بس للاسف انا مش عارف اسمهم معلش هنتعبك معنا
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## مسعد خليل (8 أبريل 2010)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد ) الصلب مكنش ضعف*

شكرااااااااااااااااا الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## oesi no (16 أبريل 2010)

*رد: ترانيم ctv ( متجدد ) الصلب مكنش ضعف*

*تمت اضافة 
انا انا ديك
للتحميل اضغط  هنا 
*​


----------



## kalabala (16 أبريل 2010)

begad maghod hayel rabena yebrek 5ed****k


----------



## kalabala (16 أبريل 2010)

نفسى فى ترنيمة لماذا انت مصلوب هنا لو نفع تجبها تبقى مشكوررر كتير


----------



## نبيل يوسف فرج (7 مايو 2010)

انا بحب هذا الموقع واشكرك على هذة التراتيل الجميلة


----------



## نبيل يوسف فرج (7 مايو 2010)

عيز احمل ترنيمة انا ديك


----------



## gogorge (29 يونيو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## emad mohareb (5 أغسطس 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## جورج الماجيك (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: ترانيم c t v  ( متجدد )*



oesi_no قال:


> كلمة منفعه عن اللاهوت  لقداسة البابا شنودة من قناة ctv ​


ميرسى ياجماعة
​


----------



## jojof (12 نوفمبر 2010)

ميرسى ع الترنيمة وربنا يعوضك


----------

